# Omni Music Publishing releases Field of Dreams cue on Sheet Music Plus!



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2021)

Noticed this yesterday on FB and it was an instant buy for me. One of the finest scored scenes in cinema history in my opinion. Hopefully this is the beginning of Omni’s entry into the digital music publication market!









Theme From 'field Of Dreams' - Score Only By James Horner (1953-2015) - Digital Sheet Music For Score And Parts - Download & Print A0.930103 | Sheet Music Plus







www.sheetmusicplus.com





the scene it was scored to:


----------



## iaink (Jun 26, 2021)

Do you know if this is an upcoming release?


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2021)

iaink said:


> Do you know if this is an upcoming release?


It's actually a live link. You can buy right now.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jun 28, 2021)

iaink said:


> Do you know if this is an upcoming release?


I wouldn't get your hopes up for seeing the complete score. There's too much that is entirely synth that was never written down.


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 15, 2021)

AWESOME! Thank you for sharing!

Has Tim announced or hinted what other scores he might offer in the future?


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 15, 2021)

Andrew0568 said:


> AWESOME! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Has Tim announced or hinted what other scores he might offer in the future?


Nope but I hope he's able to license some more of these gems through Sheet Music Plus.


----------



## rgames (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice find! Thanks. Definitely hoping to see more like this.


----------

